# tim gillingham to hoyt?



## TRIBUTE BT 06 (Feb 21, 2008)

check this out 
http://www.goldtip.com/newsdetail.aspx?id=30+&type=1
read what it says under the pic


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

You don't have to read it. look at the shirt!! LOL 


Heard he was leaving. Just had to wait and see. Not the only one either.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

More old news. Tim can shoot anything as everyone will see. But it will be interesting to see if it elevates him another notch closer to Levi.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

More old news as well. Bows don't make great shooters. When Levi has his mind in just shooting, he can not be beat. He as well can shoot anything when he is not threatened by a lawsuit and do it just as good. 

It seems to run in spells. You had Moore head, then came Hopkins followed by, McCarthy ,and now Morgan. Wonder who will be the next top dog.


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

My Predictions on "The Next" will be.....Michael fryfogle!!

Very strong young shooter....mentally strong shooter, very good head about him!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Could be McCarthy again?? He really impressed me in the KY shoot down 2 years (I think) ago. It was awesome!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Goldtip arrows did well and the Bug Guy looks good in Red! 

Those who say equipment dont matter are only kidding themselves. 
DB


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Check out Brian Dansby's interview with Tim as Tim gives some of his reasoning for leaving Mathews.


----------



## TRIBUTE BT 06 (Feb 21, 2008)

3dfevr#1 said:


> Check out Brian Dansby's interview with Tim as Tim gives some of his reasoning for leaving Mathews.


where do i find it?


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Next big young gun..Garett Ayersman...nuff said


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

What over draw does TIM shoot? Is it the brite site Jessie rest?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Goldtip arrows did well and the Bug Guy looks good in Red!
> 
> Those who say equipment dont matter are only kidding themselves.
> DB


++++1


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Why does he use an overdraw?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

he has a new rest he is making, its a drop away


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

TRIBUTE BT 06 said:


> where do i find it?


Link to find article

http://www.archerynewsnow.com/index.html


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Straight from the interview:

When asked about his equipment changes Tim says he is going with his heart for 2011.
“This year I am shooting stuff I believe in,” Tim says. “I ain’t signing no contract for nothing I don’t believe in anymore.”

So why would Tim make a change back to Hoyt after being very successful the last few years with the Mathews bows?
“I don’t want to burn any bridges and all but basically better equipment and more availability at my draw length,” Tim said. “I get faster bows that give me more options as a shooter, especially at my draw length.”


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Pros know what works for them and not ever bow works for them. Good equipment can mean the difference in one point. Broadwater has mention this before as well.

Archer has to totally believe in what he shooting. Good article and well said. B Stinger little weight shift during the shoot was impressive insight. 
DB


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep. The difference between a winner and a loser is sometimes knowing when and what to do . No matter the bow, stab, sight , or , whatever.

Can't wait to see how he does at Buckmasters this year.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Equipment matters! Got to be shooting good equipment! 
DB


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Of the interview, for those that didn't notice, at the bottom is the Blog and leave comment. Brian is trying different things so readers can get the most...


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

michael fryfogle is gonna be a great shooter. cant wait to see how tim does this year, wish him the best of luck.. im ready for newberry, gotta get some more yardage practice in, but my shootings getting there.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sentinalonfire said:


> michael fryfogle is gonna be a great shooter. cant wait to see how tim does this year, wish him the best of luck.. im ready for newberry, gotta get some more yardage practice in, but my shootings getting there.


There ready for new meat in semis. LOL No know there you better be doing more judging than shooting.
DB


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Tims a good guy. Haven't meet him personally but my friend talked to him about the arrows he was shooting and Tim gave him his arrows and said let me know how you like them. I thought that was really cool.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

So why would Tim make a change back to Hoyt after being very successful the last few years with the Mathews bows?
“I don’t want to burn any bridges and all but basically better equipment and more availability at my draw length,” Tim said. “I get faster bows that give me more options as a shooter, especially at my draw length

Im kinda surprised he didnt mention that DP is an arse hole


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

damnyankee said:


> Next big young gun..Garett Ayersman...nuff said


I was just thinkin' that myself! LOL! Tore through IBO Semi Pro without much trouble. Being what 16-17 years old?


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

16 ...word on the street is he's shooting Pro at Gainsville.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> There ready for new meat in semis. LOL No know there you better be doing more judging than shooting.
> DB


Don't really think Matt needs a whole lot of advice. LOL


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

HokieArcher said:


> Don't really think Matt needs a whole lot of advice. LOL


semi is a whole new game yes Mat is good but there are so many guys that can and do bring it.
I hope to meet Mat on the range and want to see him do good.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

HokieArcher said:


> Don't really think Matt needs a whole lot of advice. LOL


Only a fool never takes advice, just joking with Matt. Matt going to do well. Compition level in semis is tougher and Matt knows it and will be ready to compeat.

DB


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I am looking forward to seeing this Versa-Rest..buffered steel cable and addresses all the failure points of any drop-away rest..sounds awesome. Good Luck to Tim in 2011! Looks as if he's off to a great start.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Only a fool never takes advice, just joking with Matt. Matt going to do well. Compition level in semis is tougher and Matt knows it and will be ready to compeat.
> 
> DB


Yeah I was just joking too, hence the LOL.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

HokieArcher said:


> Yeah I was just joking too, hence the LOL.


no you are just a fool Nick:mg:


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> no you are just a fool Nick:mg:


You pretty much nailed that one!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

HokieArcher said:


> You pretty much nailed that one!!


but really a fool dressed as a princess


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

asa1485 said:


> More old news as well. Bows don't make great shooters. When Levi has his mind in just shooting, he can not be beat. He as well can shoot anything when he is not threatened by a lawsuit and do it just as good.
> 
> It seems to run in spells. You had Moore head, then came Hopkins followed by, McCarthy ,and now Morgan. Wonder who will be the next top dog.


Went from Ulmer to Hopkins


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

asa1485 said:


> More old news as well. Bows don't make great shooters. When Levi has his mind in just shooting, he can not be beat. He as well can shoot anything when he is not threatened by a lawsuit and do it just as good.
> 
> It seems to run in spells. You had Moore head, then came Hopkins followed by, McCarthy ,and now Morgan. *Wonder who will be the next top dog.*


His name is Jayde Chartier


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

jimb said:


> Went from Ulmer to Hopkins


No disrespect intended for Ulmer... but he did not win a Soy title in asa...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> No disrespect intended for Ulmer... but he did not win a Soy title in asa...


only cause ASA


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> No disrespect intended for Ulmer... but he did not win a Soy title in asa...


only cause ASA did not own ASA then


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> only cause ASA did not own ASA then


what are you talking about james? ASA was owned by wayne pearson then by mike T...Ulmer competed for a few years when Mike took over.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> what are you talking about james? ASA was owned by wayne pearson then by mike T...Ulmer competed for a few years when Mike took over.


I
I could be wrong but wasnt it Cabelas back then?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

jimb said:


> Went from Ulmer to Hopkins


Was not trying to name all of them. It was just saying that there is always somebody better. No matter who you are.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does Jackie Caudle not own some of it also?


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes jackie does. George Dixon was an owner as well at one time, but I have no idea if/or who the 3rd wheel is now... I speculate that an agreement is made for Mike to run most stuff. 

glad we have an orginization(s) to shoot in


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Was not trying to name all of them. It was just saying that there is always somebody better. No matter who you are.


I used to be able to tell you all the asa pro men soy winners but I doubt I can now...can still name most!

Randy Chappel was 1st...Previous winners (no order) was Johnny Heath, allen conner, David Stepp,( 2 or 3 times) Hoppy, (multiple) Levi (multiple) there may be 1 more, but I think thats about it for the pro men.....Jeff has 7 consecutive. Levi how many consecutive....?


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Since this has turned into a history lesson I will go back as far as I know in Open Pro.... I started shooting competitively in 1999 and that was Hopkins 2nd SOY (I think). He went on to win 7 in a row. Dan McCarthy broke that string, then Darrin Christenberry for one year also and then Levi grabbed ahold and has won what 4 or 5 now..... I'll have to look at my notes. 

Someone mentioned Stepp, I have an old VCR tape that I copied from Travis Turner that is from about 1995 or so... Stepp was in a shootoff for SOY and Classic Champion. Shannon Caudle beat him for the Classic and Alan Connor beat him for the SOY. I think both of them hit 14s to beat him. He was in line to win a bunch of money if he won those two.... SOY (again from memory) was winner take all and was like $40,000 and Classic Champ was around $20,000 or so. Tough pill to swallow there.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> I
> I could be wrong but wasnt it Cabelas back then?


cabelas and asa where different orgs...when cabelas was having their series, there where three 3 D Orgs...IBO, ASA,. cabelas...


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Since this has turned into a history lesson I will go back as far as I know in Open Pro.... I started shooting competitively in 1999 and that was Hopkins 2nd SOY (I think). He went on to win 7 in a row. Dan McCarthy broke that string, then Darrin Christenberry for one year also and then Levi grabbed ahold and has won what 4 or 5 now..... I'll have to look at my notes.
> 
> Someone mentioned Stepp, I have an old VCR tape that I copied from Travis Turner that is from about 1995 or so... Stepp was in a shootoff for SOY and Classic Champion. Shannon Caudle beat him for the Classic and Alan Connor beat him for the SOY. I think both of them hit 14s to beat him. He was in line to win a bunch of money if he won those two.... SOY (again from memory) was winner take all and was like $40,000 and Classic Champ was around $20,000 or so. Tough pill to swallow there.


I was there too


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Tim is a class act, nobody knows more about arrows, period. When he is on his game he can hang with anyone including Levi (also a good guy), I look forward to seeing how things go with the big guns in 2011. For what its worth he mentioned to me several times that he had asked Matthews for a 32"+ DL Monster but it was not avialable. I havent asked him but I am willing to bet he is playing with a 32" Alphaburner even if it does not show up at a tournament.


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

Tim is a very good guy! i'm just a beginner and love the sport and got the chance to meet him and talk to him for some time at Presley's shoot last december and he was more than willing to talk and share advice....he's just as fond of hunting as target....great guy i thought...Terry Reynolds was also another very helpful pro.....good luck to them all this year!


----------

